
A New Report Raises Big Questions About Last Year’s DNC Hack - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.thenation.com/article/a-new-report-raises-big-questions-about-last-years-dnc-hack/
======
pulisse
I find it impossible to take this article seriously, given claims such as this
(note the last sentence):

 _The metadata established several facts in this regard with granular
precision: On the evening of July 5, 2016, 1,976 megabytes of data were
downloaded from the DNC’s server. The operation took 87 seconds. This yields a
transfer rate of 22.7 megabytes per second._

 _These statistics are matters of record and essential to disproving the hack
theory. No Internet service provider, such as a hacker would have had to use
in mid-2016, was capable of downloading data at this speed._

~~~
the_why_of_y
Same reaction here - this is based on the premise that the data was
transferred directly from the DNC server to somebody's home connection, and
doesn't allow for the possibility that it was first transferred to some server
in a data center.

[https://blog.serverdensity.com/network-performance-aws-
googl...](https://blog.serverdensity.com/network-performance-aws-google-
rackspace-softlayer/)

Just some random article from 2014, look at the data points for transfers
between data centers where anybody can rent servers:

    
    
      Amazon "us-east" <-> "us-west" 210 mbit/s
      Google "us-central" <-> "europe-west" 189 mbit/s 
      Rackspace "Dallas" <-> "North Virginia" 534 mbit/s
      Softlayer "Dallas" <-> "Amsterdam" 61 mbit/s

